# Spider Hunting in the Mojave National Preserve



## ArachnidBoi (Mar 27, 2019)

Hi! I'll be heading to the preserve in a couple days, and I'm hoping to see some CA native spiders. Are there any locations or habitat types that'll be especially good to search?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Drea (Jun 1, 2019)

Did you find anything?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokehound714 (Sep 4, 2019)

If you collect anything from there make sure it's outside the preserve's boundaries.  Cant legally collect anything from there without a scientific permit.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ArachnidBoi (Sep 8, 2019)

Didn’t collect anything. The only spiders I saw were a Psilochorus and an agelenine.


----------

